# Super Bowl Fatty!!



## moneymike (Feb 1, 2015)

First attempt at making a fatty!!


----------



## moneymike (Feb 1, 2015)

Photo Collage Maker_7lxzIj.png



__ moneymike
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2015)

MM, That a good looking fattie , nice job !


----------



## boykjo (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice Fatty Mike..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Joe


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks perfect!!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

WOW!

Tell us what is in it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------

